# The Clock Hotel - Welwyn



## charlier321 (Aug 4, 2013)

This Hotel had been derelict since a fire tore through it in 2010. The fire destroyed almost half of the building with the old ballroom being completely lost and it was believed that the fire was started on purpose. Here are a few photos so you can get a feel for how this place currently is.

A few external shots - 




IMG_6333_2 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6394 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

Now for the very abandoned rooms and corridors - 




IMG_6492 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6389 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6287_2 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6260 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

Someone had even tried to make some sort of weight lifting bench - 




IMG_6499 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

Other objects lying around - 




IMG_6496 by CharlieR321, on Flickr 




IMG_6494 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6309_2 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6306_2 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

There was even a tea bag left in one of these cups - 




IMG_6476 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

A few notices - 




IMG_6473 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6388 by CharlieR321, on Flickr




IMG_6466 by CharlieR321, on Flickr

and unfortunately Henry was not there, so management are probably not very happy!

There were a ton of things to find...

Thanks for reading!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bit of a mess,great pics


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice first report. Shame about Henry.


----------



## mookster (Aug 7, 2013)

You done a great job of polishing a turd, grim place!


----------



## freemanmarc (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice place. Love the colours in your pics. Did you do much processing on them or did they just turn out like that?


----------



## Tizzme (Aug 9, 2013)

mookster said:


> You done a great job of polishing a turd, grim place!



I was allways told that you cant polish a turd ???


----------



## charlier321 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! They pretty much turned out like that, just straightened up a few of them up really


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2013)

Tizzme said:


> I was allways told that you cant polish a turd ???



You can if you freeze it. 

Anyway... I'm still amazed theres anything left here at all. Cheers for sharing your findings!


----------

